# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Carbon Fiber rails

## 3DPBuser

Anyone have any experience with how the carbon fiber rails/rods will flex, causing less accurate prints?

----------


## Duck

I'm a mechanical designer for automation and have designed some high-speed moving pick and place units using carbon fibre tubes.  They're very rigid - and any vibration dampens very quickly.  As for wear... I'm curious to see what kind of bushings/bearings are on the print head (igus bushings?).  It seems like a good way to go but I've yet to see any really close-up detail photos of the exact configuration of the X/Y H-frame.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

> I'm a mechanical designer for automation and have designed some high-speed moving pick and place units using carbon fibre tubes.  They're very rigid - and any vibration dampens very quickly.  As for wear... I'm curious to see what kind of bushings/bearings are on the print head (igus bushings?).  It seems like a good way to go but I've yet to see any really close-up detail photos of the exact configuration of the X/Y H-frame.


Igus bearings would be good.  I've been waiting anxiously for some of these machines to slip out into the wild and up onto YouTube.  I'm hoping that the print quality is good - otherwise living with slow and small will be unpleasant.

----------

